# Moving to Singapore. Need advise



## Gauravupdh

Folks, I know this might be a repeated topic but need some immediate and a bit personalized advise. I am an analytics professional with 7 yrs of experience and currently at 16 lacs per annum in India. I have been offered a salary of 6k sgd base pay per month + 13th month salary+ 6k yearly performance bonus. Along with this I have also been offered a joining bonus of 2 months base pay and relocation expense will be taken care by employer.
need help with:
Is this a good offer compared with current status in India?
I am moving with wife so is this 6k base decent to take care of a moderate living and save some good money ( say avg. 2k sgd per month , taking into account the year end variable etc.).
any immediate help will be appreciated.

Note: I am also compromising a bit on designation due to the org structure of the Singapore employer.


----------



## devhk

Gauravupdh said:


> Folks, I know this might be a repeated topic but need some immediate and a bit personalized advise. I am an analytics professional with 7 yrs of experience and currently at 16 lacs per annum in India. I have been offered a salary of 6k sgd base pay per month + 13th month salary+ 6k yearly performance bonus. Along with this I have also been offered a joining bonus of 2 months base pay and relocation expense will be taken care by employer.
> need help with:
> Is this a good offer compared with current status in India?
> I am moving with wife so is this 6k base decent to take care of a moderate living and save some good money ( say avg. 2k sgd per month , taking into account the year end variable etc.).
> any immediate help will be appreciated.
> 
> Note: I am also compromising a bit on designation due to the org structure of the Singapore employer.


Just based on my understanding of indian salary structure and assuming your analytics domain position, suggest pushing further to 7k to 8k sgd pm.


----------



## beppi

This is a reasonable salary for your background and enough for normal living expenses of a couple (if you rent a low to medium price flat, not a luxury Condo).
I cannot compare to India (never lived there and too lazy to figure out what a "lac" is), but you will not be able to afford household help, landed oproperty and/or car in Singapore.
Whether you can save depends an your daily spending choices and discipline. It is easy to spend it all and more.


----------



## simonsays

beppi said:


> ).
> I cannot compare to India (never lived there and too lazy to figure out what a "lac" is), .


100k = 1 lakh (or lac?)


----------



## Gauravupdh

Yes. 16 lac is 1.6 million. simon, any views?


----------



## simonsays

Gauravupdh said:


> Yes. 16 lac is 1.6 million. simon, any views?


In Singapore dollars, how much would that be, for those who don't know about India ... ??????


----------



## breeze368

I'm in the same boat. I have 9 years experience in analytics, earning 16 laks (1.6 milliion ) fixed package. I am living in Bangalore with decent life style (house, car etc.. ) I am in talk with a company in Singapore and they are offering 6.5k per month. No clarity on yearly bonus and joining bonus yet. Moreover this is one year contract, which they said they will extended based on performance. Is it a good offer to accept? I am getting married next month and If I am moving to Singapore, I will be moving with my wife (currently she lives in a different city but she has got job offer of 5 laks per year in Bangalore)

Is it possible to get work Visa for her too after moving to Singapore? or What kind of visa require for her to work in Singapore? If she can't work, is 6.5k good for both the person? Considering my current package + my wife salary in Bangalore, how does this Singapore offer sound?

Your suggestion will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## piyush1132003

breeze368 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I have 9 years experience in analytics, earning 16 laks (1.6 milliion ) fixed package. I am living in Bangalore with decent life style (house, car etc.. ) I am in talk with a company in Singapore and they are offering 6.5k per month. No clarity on yearly bonus and joining bonus yet. Moreover this is one year contract, which they said they will extended based on performance. Is it a good offer to accept? I am getting married next month and If I am moving to Singapore, I will be moving with my wife (currently she lives in a different city but she has got job offer of 5 laks per year in Bangalore)
> 
> Is it possible to get work Visa for her too after moving to Singapore? or What kind of visa require for her to work in Singapore? If she can't work, is 6.5k good for both the person? Considering my current package + my wife salary in Bangalore, how does this Singapore offer sound?
> 
> Your suggestion will be greatly appreciated.


Your wife can easily get job over there on dependent pass.
But seeing both of you earning pretty well in Bangalore itself.

6.5k is okay type if not very handsome salary....moving on contract jobs is not recommended especially when you are having pretty decent job.

Just take small exmaple that living in good condo would cost you around 3k atleast though other gov appt are available within 2k also.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## simonsays

My 2 cents, (and I am sure this has been repeated so many times .. and a simple search would have yielded the replies .. 



breeze368 said:


> I am in talk with a company in Singapore and they are offering 6.5k per month. No clarity on yearly bonus and joining bonus yet. Moreover this is one year contract, which they said they will extended based on performance. Is it a good offer to accept?


Nope, not enough, comparing the lifestyle you are describing. No car, public transport, and possibly a 2 bedroom housing board apartment - as for estimated expenses, again, do read up on the similiar posts.



breeze368 said:


> Is it possible to get work Visa for her too after moving to Singapore? or What kind of visa require for her to work in Singapore?


She can work, if you manage to get a Dependent pass, and obtain a letter of consent from MOM. years ago, LOC was given out easily and now it is not that easy. Heck, even Dependent passes get rejected. 

alternate is for her to obtain her own EP, once she secures a job.



breeze368 said:


> If she can't work, is 6.5k good for both the person? Considering my current package + my wife salary in Bangalore, how does this Singapore offer sound?


for 2 person ? again, if you can find a decent 2 bedroom bar basic apartment, you may make do, but 6.5 is a tight budget. [/QUOTE]

Sorry if this sounds pretty dumb, but the rest of the world doesn't know how much your salary in Indian Rupee translates or converts, in USD or SGD.


----------



## breeze368

piyush1132003 said:


> Your wife can easily get job over there on dependent pass.
> But seeing both of you earning pretty well in Bangalore itself.
> 
> 6.5k is okay type if not very handsome salary....moving on contract jobs is not recommended especially when you are having pretty decent job.
> 
> Just take small exmaple that living in good condo would cost you around 3k atleast though other gov appt are available within 2k also.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum



Thanks piyus for your quick reply. It really helps me get better clarity. Yeah I agree contract is not a good option and also I have been in a permanent jobs throughout my career and worked with top IT firms so it is actually taking a risk but the hope is that if my role changes to permanent job on my performance(heard people moving to this company on contract basis and got permanent) so in long term, I can make better career in Singapore. Anyway, I am going to review this carefully before making a decision. Thanks a lot.


----------



## breeze368

simonsays said:


> My 2 cents, (and I am sure this has been repeated so many times .. and a simple search would have yielded the replies ..
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not enough, comparing the lifestyle you are describing. No car, public transport, and possibly a 2 bedroom housing board apartment - as for estimated expenses, again, do read up on the similiar posts.
> 
> 
> 
> She can work, if you manage to get a Dependent pass, and obtain a letter of consent from MOM. years ago, LOC was given out easily and now it is not that easy. Heck, even Dependent passes get rejected.
> 
> alternate is for her to obtain her own EP, once she secures a job.
> 
> 
> 
> for 2 person ? again, if you can find a decent 2 bedroom bar basic apartment, you may make do, but 6.5 is a tight budget.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds pretty dumb, but the rest of the world doesn't know how much your salary in Indian Rupee translates or converts, in USD or SGD.



Hi Simon, my bad. I should have searched before asking some questions but I saw this post which is similar to my case so I thought it would be good to ask my questions as well here.

Thanks for taking your time to respond my queries. I am still talking with the employer and also started searching about Singapore cost of living and spouse job etc now, so hope I will get more clarity in coming days . Once I get official offer from employer about final salary, relocation expense, bonus and other employee benefits, I will post more details. btw, 100 Indian rupee= 2 SGD approximately so my total family earning of 2.1 million Indian rupee= 44K SGD approximately and offered salary in SGD is 78K.


----------



## Gauravupdh

Guys
I am making the move with gross 85k SGD package and 13 k joining bonus. Hoping wife will get a job in some time and I am ok to find a cheaper HDB house with public transport, considering the advantage of better exposure, ease to travel in nearby countries, may be a long term career in SG and social security.
mine is a permanent offer and my Indian gross salary is 16 million INR per annum.
(35k SGD)
Hoping this is a right decision, and will work better in long term.

Breeze..., think long term. You should not only compare tangibles in the current situation. Contract offer is a bit dicey though.

Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher

Gauravupdh said:


> ....may be a long term career in SG and social security.


Singapore's social security system is the Central Provident Fund (CPF). That system is only available to Permanent Residents and citizens in Singapore. There is absolutely no guarantee or even likelihood that PR status will be granted. In short, social security is a _very_ speculative, very future possible benefit.


----------



## devhk

Gauravupdh said:


> Guys
> I am making the move with gross 85k SGD package and 13 k joining bonus. Hoping wife will get a job in some time and I am ok to find a cheaper HDB house with public transport, considering the advantage of better exposure, ease to travel in nearby countries, may be a long term career in SG and social security.
> mine is a permanent offer and my Indian gross salary is 16 million INR per annum.
> (35k SGD)
> Hoping this is a right decision, and will work better in long term.
> 
> Breeze..., think long term. You should not only compare tangibles in the current situation. Contract offer is a bit dicey though.
> 
> Thanks


Gaurav, that's pretty much in line with what I stated above. Certainly a decent offer. Good luck!


----------



## beppi

I heard from some Indian friends that you need at least a three times higher salary in Singapore (after converting with the actual currency exchange rate) to have a comparable lifestyle as in India and make the move worthwhile.


----------



## BBCWatcher

OK, but that's only a "rule of thumb." Assuredly the standard of living relationship is not mathematically linear, and people vary in their preferences. There are lifestyle aspects that are simply unobtainable in India at any price that are common (or even free) in Singapore, and vice versa. For example, if you place a great deal of value on frequent (even daily) face-to-face visits with family members who are in India, then leaving India is going to be expensive no matter where you go.

I never try to presume that my lifestyle preferences are the same as anyone else's. For example, I don't place high value on skiing as a hobby, which should probably be obvious since I live in Singapore. But other people certainly do, and that's perfectly fine. Some people love skiing, and some people don't care much about skiing (or even dislike it). Everybody is correct in these individual preferences.


----------



## devhk

beppi said:


> I heard from some Indian friends that you need at least a three times higher salary in Singapore (after converting with the actual currency exchange rate) to have a comparable lifestyle as in India and make the move worthwhile.


Agree with you on this rule of thumb... also completely agree on personal preferences and priorities as mentioned by bbcwatcher.. am sure this thread gave a lot of direct and valuable inputs especially for indians planning a move to singapore.


----------



## simonsays

beppi said:


> I heard from some Indian friends that you need at least a three times higher salary in Singapore (after converting with the actual currency exchange rate) to have a comparable lifestyle as in India and make the move worthwhile.


my 2 cents.

Indians, generally, like to save, for example, in Indian they got 5k S$, when they come to Singapore, they plan to or intend to save something like that, or about there.

So they pay has to be twice or so, to cover the living expenses etc.

And sharing apartments, especially when married, is a no-no.

As for lifestyle, other than missing a car, not much is gonna bother, I guess. As long as it is home cooked food, i.e. landlord allows cooking at home, it is all fine. Except the rare cases where they do like to dine out, majority prefer to bring breakfast and lunch, packed from home.


----------



## beppi

Having a big house, two maids, a gardener and a driver (in addition to a big car) is easily affordable for manager types in India. I got to know a few over the years who were shocked that they cannot have even half of that in Singapore - despite having triple the salary.
Of course there are also the cheapos who stay in the most remote HDBs and spend nothing much on anything. They seem to be here only until they have enough for a better life back home an can probably make do (and save) from just double an Indian pay.


----------



## piyush1132003

beppi said:


> Having a big house, two maids, a gardener and a driver (in addition to a big car) is easily affordable for manager types in India. I got to know a few over the years who were shocked that they cannot have even half of that in Singapore - despite having triple the salary.
> Of course there are also the cheapos who stay in the most remote HDBs and spend nothing much on anything. They seem to be here only until they have enough for a better life back home an can probably make do (and save) from just double an Indian pay.


Seriously ?
For which city you are talking about having car, big house and all ?
Even owning 2BHK 1k sq ft appt become unaffordable these days within city ?
Inflation and cost of living is all time high.

May be you are talking about 2-3 decades back, but these days.... Things are tough untill you in mid 30-40s and earning more than 50 lac per annum.

I don agree with you other than of maid thing.

No offence mate, just my opinion based on my experience !!

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## ani_india

6.5K - 7.5K in Singapore and 16-20L in India is a tricky situation because both are quite same.
If you compare Indian companies (You can check in Sparsh if have friend in Infosys or in Ultimatix if friend in TCS ) provides the similar /or a bit less salary.

Ex : Indian Salary (16 -18 L)
US Salary (Apprx 100K)
Singapore (Salary 84K)
Indian IT companies with huge employees all over the world knows how to translate salary from 1 country to another country. They consider the tax structure and exchange rate before coming up with these numbers.

So technically speaking you are net getting anything better in terms of job role/position.

Can you have more savings . Definitely yes
Even though you are not going to own a car - You 'll be always on time with a better ride
You 'll feel more secured (may be better than US/UK) . 
You wont have to worry if your wife stays late in office or does late night shopping in mustafa.

Most importantly , you 'll learn a lot of human values on how to leave cohesively in diversity.
Singapore is as diverse (if not more) than India but quite peaceful.

I was a similar kind of situation almost 3 years (I guess 7K against 16-17K).

Now I am getting around 9.5K...wife is getting around 8K...saved more than what we had saved in all out past lives in India/US/UK/Germany because of the low tax rates!!

Hope it helps somebody in taking a decision.


----------



## devhk

piyush1132003 said:


> Seriously ?
> For which city you are talking about having car, big house and all ?
> Even owning 2BHK 1k sq ft appt become unaffordable these days within city ?
> Inflation and cost of living is all time high.
> 
> May be you are talking about 2-3 decades back, but these days.... Things are tough untill you in mid 30-40s and earning more than 50 lac per annum.
> 
> I don agree with you other than of maid thing.
> 
> No offence mate, just my opinion based on my experience !!
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


I think what beppi stated here applies to senior managerial people in reputed multinationals earning above INR 25-30 lacs p.a. in India which is quite common nowadays.


----------



## devhk

ani_india said:


> 6.5K - 7.5K in Singapore and 16-20L in India is a tricky situation because both are quite same.
> If you compare Indian companies (You can check in Sparsh if have friend in Infosys or in Ultimatix if friend in TCS ) provides the similar /or a bit less salary.
> 
> Ex : Indian Salary (16 -18 L)
> US Salary (Apprx 100K)
> Singapore (Salary 84K)
> Indian IT companies with huge employees all over the world knows how to translate salary from 1 country to another country. They consider the tax structure and exchange rate before coming up with these numbers.
> 
> So technically speaking you are net getting anything better in terms of job role/position.
> 
> Can you have more savings . Definitely yes
> Even though you are not going to own a car - You 'll be always on time with a better ride
> You 'll feel more secured (may be better than US/UK) .
> You wont have to worry if your wife stays late in office or does late night shopping in mustafa.
> 
> Most importantly , you 'll learn a lot of human values on how to leave cohesively in diversity.
> Singapore is as diverse (if not more) than India but quite peaceful.
> 
> I was a similar kind of situation almost 3 years (I guess 7K against 16-17K).
> 
> Now I am getting around 9.5K...wife is getting around 8K...saved more than what we had saved in all out past lives in India/US/UK/Germany because of the low tax rates!!
> 
> Hope it helps somebody in taking a decision.


Very well explained!


----------



## ashishschdv1

ani_india said:


> 6.5K - 7.5K in Singapore and 16-20L in India is a tricky situation because both are quite same.
> If you compare Indian companies (You can check in Sparsh if have friend in Infosys or in Ultimatix if friend in TCS ) provides the similar /or a bit less salary.
> 
> Ex : Indian Salary (16 -18 L)
> US Salary (Apprx 100K)
> Singapore (Salary 84K)
> Indian IT companies with huge employees all over the world knows how to translate salary from 1 country to another country. They consider the tax structure and exchange rate before coming up with these numbers.
> 
> So technically speaking you are net getting anything better in terms of job role/position.
> 
> Can you have more savings . Definitely yes
> Even though you are not going to own a car - You 'll be always on time with a better ride
> You 'll feel more secured (may be better than US/UK) .
> You wont have to worry if your wife stays late in office or does late night shopping in mustafa.
> 
> Most importantly , you 'll learn a lot of human values on how to leave cohesively in diversity.
> Singapore is as diverse (if not more) than India but quite peaceful.
> 
> I was a similar kind of situation almost 3 years (I guess 7K against 16-17K).
> 
> Now I am getting around 9.5K...wife is getting around 8K...saved more than what we had saved in all out past lives in India/US/UK/Germany because of the low tax rates!!
> 
> Hope it helps somebody in taking a decision.


Hi Ani,

very well explained, did you switched your job in Singapore ?? 

Brs,
Ashish


----------



## ani_india

Yes , I changed my job only once after working for couple months in the first company as I didnt like the work.

Getting a job in Singapore is not that easy.People can easily get 2/3 jobs in a month in India (or may be in US) but in Singapore it's very tough.


----------



## breeze368

A quick question - If I am offered a job from Singapore employer, what should I consider as a confirmation of employment in order to inform my current employer about my resignation (currently working in India). Is offer letter/appointment letter sufficient? or should I wait till E-pass is approved(Visa). I just want to be in a safer side. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BBCWatcher

That's up to you, but in similar circumstances I'd prefer to wait for both a formal employment offer plus an "In Principle Approval" (IPA) letter in-hand from Singapore's Ministry of Manpower (MOM) indicating that your visa/work permission is approved and that you're ready to get on a plane to Singapore. In other words, as much as possible in hand. However, you have to balance that with providing your current employer proper notice per the terms of your current employment. If you don't provide sufficient notice then you could lose something extra depending on your current arrangement.

The IPA letter will indicate its expiration date, and that'll vary somewhat depending on the circumstances. I would do everything possible to get into Singapore before that IPA expiration date and consistent with your new employer's expectations of your start date. In an _emergency_ (only that, please) you can ask your prospective employer to request a one month extension of your IPA. Your prospective employer must make that request to MOM at least one week before the IPA expires, so don't wait until the last minute if you have to make that request. Moreover, MOM has no obligation to approve the extension request, so it's somewhat risky.


----------



## breeze368

BBCWatcher said:


> That's up to you, but in similar circumstances I'd prefer to wait for both a formal employment offer plus an "In Principle Approval" (IPA) letter in-hand from Singapore's Ministry of Manpower (MOM) indicating that your visa/work permission is approved and that you're ready to get on a plane to Singapore. In other words, as much as possible in hand. However, you have to balance that with providing your current employer proper notice per the terms of your current employment. If you don't provide sufficient notice then you could lose something extra depending on your current arrangement.
> 
> The IPA letter will indicate its expiration date, and that'll vary somewhat depending on the circumstances. I would do everything possible to get into Singapore before that IPA expiration date and consistent with your new employer's expectations of your start date. In an _emergency_ (only that, please) you can ask your prospective employer to request a one month extension of your IPA. Your prospective employer must make that request to MOM at least one week before the IPA expires, so don't wait until the last minute if you have to make that request. Moreover, MOM has no obligation to approve the extension request, so it's somewhat risky.


Thanks BBCWatcher for your detailed reply. Appreciate your quick response and help.


----------



## Linuxpro

When you arrive in Singapore, show the immigration officer your "In Principle Approval" (IPA) letter". I do not know exact reason. Someone told me that it means they will give you an initial stay of 90 days rather than 30, or something like that. They say that sometimes your pass may take 30 days or more. Maybe BBC can shed some light on that.


----------



## simonsays

Linuxpro said:


> When you arrive in Singapore, show the immigration officer your "In Principle Approval" (IPA) letter". I do not know exact reason. Someone told me that it means they will give you an initial stay of 90 days rather than 30, or something like that. They say that sometimes your pass may take 30 days or more. Maybe BBC can shed some light on that.


90 Days visa does not apply for those holding Indian passport

The 90 day on arrival, is issued at the discretion of ICA, for holders of Uk, US, and few other country passport holders

Indians need a visa in advance to come to Singapore, and the IPA serves as a single entry visa for them.

So, the Indian passport holder MUST show his IPA along with is passport to ICA


----------



## asublimepizza

Take the job only if it adds value to progressing in your own profession.

And that you have a way through else where.

Few sectors in Singapore values long term service, loyalty and experience. As for pay, it is certainly on a budget, I would push for education to be included if it isn't already as that is expensive even for locals with assistance, much less going to international schools.

The structure of Singapore essentially is not a big corporate city like New York City, unless you are with bespoke companies. Do read between the lines.


----------



## Tanmoy

Thanks for all the comments and sharing your experience, guys. It helped a lot. I read the whole thread, lot of useful information. Even though the responses are little old, but I am sure they mostly hold good even today. 

Thanks again, take care...


----------

